# Navigation Screen with Aftermarket Stereo



## braedon (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi all, I'm trying to get my navigation screen to turn on for the purpose of seeing climate controls, with an aftermarket stereo installed. I have a 2012 LTZ with the navigation screen. I removed the factory stereo and installed a Pioneer stereo installed with a Scosche GM5202b adapter to keep the steering wheel controls. Everything works fine, except the factory navigation screen won't turn on. 

I previously had a 2012 Cruze LT without the Nav screen, and had this exact installation where the screen would turn on and show the climate control settings. 

I've found that you can buy a GMOS-045, however this appears to have a lot of the same functionality of the GM5202b that I already have. I have also found a few wiring diagrams, however they don't seem to show all of the connectors. 

What I'm wondering is there any way to get the display to turn on and show the climate control without buying the GMOS-045? Is it just that without some of the connectors from the factory deck, it's not getting power, which I could just splice from another source? 

I'm not really looking to buy ANOTHER $300 adapter, trying to find any other solution to make this work. I've only really installed the deck as my phone wouldn't stay connected when connected via usb. Plus I already had the aftermarket Pioneer deck from a previous install and it has Carplay which I like.

Any help appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The color screen speaks a very different language than the basic green screen. The color screen is mostly a color touch screen and without the stock radio to give it video, it's pretty dumb. I think you're going to have to buy the new module.


----------

